# P0133 Code and 02 Sensor #4 - Darn this Chevy Cruze!!!!!



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Strange...I just posted that my Cruze wasn't worth enough in trade value to pay off the loan...so, I said I was going to drive it "til it dropped"! Day after this post...it dropped! Well, not exactly, it just threw the dreaded P0133 code (the 3rd time)! So, this will be this car's 4th 02 sensor in 37K miles. Can this possibly be what the engineers designed it to do?

Worst of all the car just went over 36K mile warranty, so this one's on me!

Does anyone know where this 02 sensor is located? It surely should be something a decently good DIY mechanic could replace himself!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If it was replaced already, the replacement should have a 1 year unlimited mile warranty, if I understand it correctly. Makes me wonder if there is something else causing this issue and improperly diagnosed.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah it should still be covered by the replacement warranty, even if your b2b warranty is up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take your receipts in. Something else is causing this part to fail - that repair should be covered under B2B since you've taken the car in for the symptom twice now.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The sensors are an easy DIY fix once you figure out which one it is you need to replace. Frustrating thing I found when doing my Particulate Matter Sensor was that none of the sensors are listed on the commonly-available parts diagrams. I'm not sure which sensor this is yet. I do not think it is in the engine bay, as when they replaced my O2 sensor, none of the sensors inside the engine bay looked new. I'm hoping to get my hands on a service manual eventually, but don't want to pay $300 for a paper copy. (I managed to get my hands on a bootlegged PDF manual on CD for my Jeep a few years back, but nothing similar for the Cruze.) I can verify at least 8 sensors on the Diesel exhaust (NOX x2, Differential Pressure x2, EGT x2, Particulate Matter, O2) and I suspect there could be as many as 14 (if additional O2, NOX, EGT sensors). One of these days, I'll have to get under there and count. 

Regarding your P0133 code, most of the P0133 incidents I have seen included a problem with the EGR and/or EGR mounting plate. Have they replaced these on your Diesel, or only the Bank1-Sensor1 O2? They replaced my EGR and mounting plate when they did the repair for my P0133, and it has been 17,000 miles without reoccurring. This also makes me think that the sensor you're looking for may be near the EGR valve, or just downstream of it, because of the connection between failures of the two parts.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Mine was in 3 times for a p0133. The last time the ECM was updated with a new fuel trim. This was 2 weeks ago. I don't know if there is an update or not, for all I know they cleaned the sensors and cleared the cel but paperwork said ECM update reprogram, fuel trim. I can't find any records of an ECM update anywhere else like alldata etc.. but they are usually behind on info too. If there is an update for cars throwing a p0133 then GM is aware and trying to correct by changing parameters from what I see.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> Mine was in 3 times for a p0133. The last time the ECM was updated with a new fuel trim. This was 2 weeks ago. I don't know if there is an update or not, for all I know they cleaned the sensors and cleared the cel but paperwork said ECM update reprogram, fuel trim. I can't find any records of an ECM update anywhere else like alldata etc.. but they are usually behind on info too. If there is an update for cars throwing a p0133 then GM is aware and trying to correct by changing parameters from what I see.


The good news is they do seem to care about getting this resolved.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Isn't that covered under the 8yr/80,000 mile emission warranty.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> If it was replaced already, the replacement should have a 1 year unlimited mile warranty, if I understand it correctly. Makes me wonder if there is something else causing this issue and improperly diagnosed.


I went to my local dealership and they said there would be a one year warranty on the part if I had paid for it, but since it was done under warranty...no. Go figure.



obermd said:


> Take your receipts in. Something else is causing this part to fail - that repair should be covered under B2B since you've taken the car in for the symptom twice now.


You don't get receipts if the work was done under warranty. But, they found the work on the computer and said I had bank 1 sensor 1 replaced in July 2014 at 15K miles and the same sensor replaced in Nov 2014 at 24K miles. So Chevy Customer Care is getting a call today.



revjpeterson said:


> The sensors are an easy DIY fix once you figure out which one it is you need to replace. Frustrating thing I found when doing my Particulate Matter Sensor was that none of the sensors are listed on the commonly-available parts diagrams. I'm not sure which sensor this is yet. I do not think it is in the engine bay, as when they replaced my O2 sensor, none of the sensors inside the engine bay looked new. I'm hoping to get my hands on a service manual eventually, but don't want to pay $300 for a paper copy. (I managed to get my hands on a bootlegged PDF manual on CD for my Jeep a few years back, but nothing similar for the Cruze.) I can verify at least 8 sensors on the Diesel exhaust (NOX x2, Differential Pressure x2, EGT x2, Particulate Matter, O2) and I suspect there could be as many as 14 (if additional O2, NOX, EGT sensors). One of these days, I'll have to get under there and count.
> 
> Regarding your P0133 code, most of the P0133 incidents I have seen included a problem with the EGR and/or EGR mounting plate. Have they replaced these on your Diesel, or only the Bank1-Sensor1 O2? They replaced my EGR and mounting plate when they did the repair for my P0133, and it has been 17,000 miles without reoccurring. This also makes me think that the sensor you're looking for may be near the EGR valve, or just downstream of it, because of the connection between failures of the two parts.





smallheadz said:


> Mine was in 3 times for a p0133. The last time the ECM was updated with a new fuel trim. This was 2 weeks ago. I don't know if there is an update or not, for all I know they cleaned the sensors and cleared the cel but paperwork said ECM update reprogram, fuel trim. I can't find any records of an ECM update anywhere else like alldata etc.. but they are usually behind on info too. If there is an update for cars throwing a p0133 then GM is aware and trying to correct by changing parameters from what I see.


Since the last two replacements were bank 1 sensor 1, I'm betting this is the same one.



jsusanka said:


> Isn't that covered under the 8yr/80,000 mile emission warranty.


I wondered that myself..gonna check that out! Thanks.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

at work today I was looking up TSBs for my car an seen one for repeated po133 an the engineers are working on a cure . not sure how current it is didn`t look at the date will check tomorrow.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I went to my local dealership and they said there would be a one year warranty on the part if I had paid for it, but since it was done under warranty...no. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is only one, top of dpf.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> You don't get receipts if the work was done under warranty.


I would insist. When I had a lemon (not my Cruze), those receipts were required as proof for the lawyer.


----------



## Keithv153 (Jun 13, 2015)

I got a cel the other day and had it checked and oxygen sensor bank 1. Got to make an appointment tomorrow to have it serviced.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

On my 2nd CEL now. Just came up with po20e4. had the E2 replaced about 5k miles ago(took a week) im at 22k now


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> You don't get receipts if the work was done under warranty. But, they found the work on the computer and said I had bank 1 sensor 1 replaced in July 2014 at 15K miles and the same sensor replaced in Nov 2014 at 24K miles. So Chevy Customer Care is getting a call today.


You should always get receipts for work done on your car, regardless of who pays for it. The only time I don't get a receipt is for fluid top offs. I get receipts for everything else. If your dealership is not providing receipts - yes they'll show zero due - they are very likely in violation of GM policies and definitely in violation of state laws. Businesses are required to keep all non-trivial amount receipts for their records. In the case of Warranty work, GM is paying the dealership for the work - this is a non-trivial amount.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> You don't get receipts if the work was done under warranty.


crazy talk


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

OP please see http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-when-replacing-diesel-engine-air-filter.html


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I opened a Chevy customer care case before the first trip to the dealership so they are kind of tracking it, I guess. I took my Cruze to a different dealership 2 weeks ago and they flashed the ECM with new fuel trim software and kept the car a full week. When I picked it up, my check engine light was out. I drove home about 18 miles and when I next started the car, it was back on. So, it's back in the same dealership since yesterday. I told them it needed a bank 1 sensor 1 oxygen sensor and he said they had ordered it. They said it would be ready tomorrow, can't imagine why it would take 3 days to install an 02 sensor. Anyway...this will be my 4th 02 sensor in the car. I'm thinking real hard about a different car, but can't think of anything I would rather have other than a Chevy SS....YES!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I opened a Chevy customer care case before the first trip to the dealership so they are kind of tracking it, I guess. I took my Cruze to a different dealership 2 weeks ago and they flashed the ECM with new fuel trim software and kept the car a full week. When I picked it up, my check engine light was out. I drove home about 18 miles and when I next started the car, it was back on. So, it's back in the same dealership since yesterday. I told them it needed a bank 1 sensor 1 oxygen sensor and he said they had ordered it. They said it would be ready tomorrow, can't imagine why it would take 3 days to install an 02 sensor. Anyway...this will be my 4th 02 sensor in the car. I'm thinking real hard about a different car, but can't think of anything I would rather have other than a Chevy SS....YES!


Maybe the combination of the flash with the new sensor might do the trick. On a separate note, I test drove the SS and LOVED it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I opened a Chevy customer care case before the first trip to the dealership so they are kind of tracking it, I guess. I took my Cruze to a different dealership 2 weeks ago and they flashed the ECM with new fuel trim software and kept the car a full week. When I picked it up, my check engine light was out. I drove home about 18 miles and when I next started the car, it was back on. So, it's back in the same dealership since yesterday. I told them it needed a bank 1 sensor 1 oxygen sensor and he said they had ordered it. They said it would be ready tomorrow, can't imagine why it would take 3 days to install an 02 sensor. Anyway...this will be my 4th 02 sensor in the car. I'm thinking real hard about a different car, but can't think of anything I would rather have other than a Chevy SS....YES!


Have they replaced the EGR valve and mounting plate? I know there was a problem with a sticking valve or faulty mounting plate resulting in the O2 sensor code being set off.

When I had this code around 23,000 miles, they did the sensor, EGR, and EGR mounting plate. I'm now a bit past 41,000 a year later and it hasn't returned.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Geesh...they have a used 2014 with only 16k miles on it at our least $8k discount...it would have been worth it. I haven't driven one, but I've had two 5th gen Camaros and they should handle similarly. I think the SS has an awesome interior. If I had one, I would want to do some bolt ons to surprise a few unknowing Corvette owners...lol. Anyways, SS is nice.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

*Really???*

I called my dealership to see if my Cruze was ready for pickup. They finally called me back and here's basically what he said: Ok, we replaced the 02 sensor that you told us was the fault...(oh, really, duh...read Cruzetalk) and the sensor is overly blackened with soot like contamination (oh, really, duh...read Cruzetalk)! So...he wants to contact the Cruze engineer before he releases the car back to me (oh, really, duh join the club!) They had earlier uploaded the new fuel ratio software in the ECU and I told them that wasn't going to fix it alone, that the 02 sensor is fouled because of the poor mixture of fuel/air. So, if the updated software works, this should be my final trip for 02 sensors....you think? duh...read Cruzetalk...lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I called my dealership to see if my Cruze was ready for pickup. They finally called me back and here's basically what he said: Ok, we replaced the 02 sensor that you told us was the fault...(oh, really, duh...read Cruzetalk) and the sensor is overly blackened with soot like contamination (oh, really, duh...read Cruzetalk)! So...he wants to contact the Cruze engineer before he releases the car back to me (oh, really, duh join the club!) They had earlier uploaded the new fuel ratio software in the ECU and I told them that wasn't going to fix it alone, that the 02 sensor is fouled because of the poor mixture of fuel/air. So, if the updated software works, this should be my final trip for 02 sensors....you think? duh...read Cruzetalk...lol.


Dealerships really hate the internet.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Dealerships really hate the internet.


I suppose they do, but some of the customer care people monitor sites like this one, but I doubt they're technically minded enough to pass on the multitude of issues with cars like our Cruzes. This dealership is thorough for sure, but they also stick to the "book" when it comes to trouble shooting. 

I see you're from Denver...how do you think the Broncos will look this year? Super Bowl contenders?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

The never ending saga of P0133 continues. The dealership service chief called me and told me they spoke with the Cruze engineer about the issue. He told them to check the system for air leaks in the system somewhere. They smoke tested it and said they found several leaks. They ordered a new part which they should have installed tomorrow. Ok...who knows if it could be the problem or not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Hang in there. It sounds like you've got the A team on the job now and they'll get this one right.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I see you're from Denver...how do you think the Broncos will look this year? Super Bowl contenders?


They'll look orange and blue. Go Seahawks


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I won't ever give up on the Broncos...Win or lose, I've been a fan since 1976. SeaHawks ARE awesome for sure.

Just an update: The dealership replaced the 02 sensor and the check engine light is extinguished. They went back to the engineers who suggested there might be a leak in the intake system somewhere so they recommended a smoke test and sure enough, there were leaks somewhere in the system. The dealership ordered a tube of some sort (I will find out part numbers when the car's finished). As with any CTD part...they're rare and hard to find, but they found one in Wisconsin which should be here Monday. Then, we get our Cruze back and perhaps they will have solved the problem for good.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

curious too find out what part they replace.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Maybe the combination of the flash with the new sensor might do the trick. On a separate note, I test drove the SS and LOVED it.


 I'm believing it will fix the problem, but now they say there's an air leak in the air delivery parts...not sure which part, but they've ordered the part which is in, YEP YOU GUESSED IT...backorder. I called the dealership today (they day they thought they would have the part) and they said it wasn't readily available. I asked them if the situation warranted a loaner car and they immediately said yes. They're going to find me one. I will post exactly what they replace when I get the car back.



revjpeterson said:


> Have they replaced the EGR valve and mounting plate? I know there was a problem with a sticking valve or faulty mounting plate resulting in the O2 sensor code being set off.
> 
> When I had this code around 23,000 miles, they did the sensor, EGR, and EGR mounting plate. I'm now a bit past 41,000 a year later and it hasn't returned.


 Hmmm, I know you're happy about that. If this session doesn't fix the problem, I'm going to recommend they do that next. Thanks.



oilburner said:


> curious too find out what part they replace.


 Well, If I ever get it back, I will most assuredly post all that I know about the problem. Crazy.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I had already read that post and thought it reasonable to change the filter and do the stuff he mentions. Wish there were better instructions than his pics. I can hardly read them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> I had already read that post and thought it reasonable to change the filter and do the stuff he mentions. Wish there were better instructions than his pics. I can hardly read them. Thanks for the advice.


yea i know like two are blurry, sorry about that but if you save the image you should be able to blow them up larger and read it just fine.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah...that's a good idea, I'm sure I can make it large enough to read. Just waiting to get the car back to have it to look at as I read through the instructions. 

I searched for an air filter and thought, of all that I saw, I might get the K&N lifetime filter. I've used these on performance cars but hadn't thought about it for the Cruze. Might get a little more performance with it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Caveat emptor.

Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

*Finally, She's Home*

They called and said she was ready. Dwain Taylor in Murray, KY is probably the best service department I've ever encountered...thanks to them. Here's what the diesel tech had to say on his diagnostics report: SES light P0133 H02s slow response sensor 1-2967412. Diagnostics lead to 02 replacement due to excessive soot contamination...has been replaced 2 times before. Further investigation found #PI1484B followed PI and reprogrammed ECM = claim code #1175E. Also contacted tech assistance to determine root cause of soot buildup. Was instructed to smoke test intake air tube between MAF sensor and turbo = results of test was 2 leaks found on intake tube. R&R air intake tube & cleared code." Here's a pic of the sensor along side the new one:






A pic of the hose they replaced between the MAF and turbo:






. So, let's see how long the light stays out. I'm betting the ECM reflash and the leaking air tube were the problem all along. We will see what we shall see.

NOTE: You have to zoom in on the sensor to really see how much build up there is.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

its called the air bellows, do you know if it was cracked ??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

do you do a lot of short trips??


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

oilburner said:


> do you do a lot of short trips??


 We haven't been driving it very frequently on the interstate, but until last year, we were and the first two failed after long trips to Texas from Tennessee.



oilburner said:


> its called the air bellows, do you know if it was cracked ??


 The tube wasn't cracked but there's a grommet where another hose or tube fits into and it was leaking around that. It leaked around the fitting at the turbo as well and he stopped that by tightening the clamp. Unfortunately, I won't know if the fix worked for quite a while since the other two lasted 10k miles and more before they failed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pretty optimistic about the latest repair. Keep us posted. Can you post a couple more pics of the installed hose and the one they tightened, maybe point at them so it's really obvious?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I got the one best photo of the tube from the technician, but I have the car back now and I can take more. Hopefully today. I didn't realize my engine and components were that dirty...lol.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

oilburner said:


> its called the air bellows, do you know if it was cracked ??


It wasn't cracked, but there's a grommet that fits into the tube and it was really loose in it's socket. The tech said the clamp on the intake of the turbo was really loose as well. You can see the grommet I'm talking about in the photo. I'm wondering if the miles and shake of the engine cause that hole to wear with time?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, about 40 miles after the dealer returned my Cruze, it has another check engine light. Now it's the P20E4 code some others have experienced. It's an exhaust gas temperature sensor as far as I can determine from on-line posts. I have an appointment on Thursday back at the dealership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, about 40 miles after the dealer returned my Cruze, it has another check engine light. Now it's the P20E4 code some others have experienced. It's an exhaust gas temperature sensor as far as I can determine from on-line posts. I have an appointment on Thursday back at the dealership.


At least that one is an easy, one time fix. I got about 61K miles on my first one and now 70K miles on the second without further incident. If there is a common failure on our CTD's it's the EGT#2.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> At least that one is an easy, one time fix. I got about 61K miles on my first one and now 70K miles on the second without further incident. If there is a common failure on our CTD's it's the EGT#2.


So, the fix is to replace the sensor?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> So, the fix is to replace the sensor?


yes, that is all they did.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I printed out some of the information in this thread to take with me to the dealership on Thursday morning. You know it's difficult to find even a Chevy dealership that is interested in working on Cruze Diesels and not many know a whole lot about them and their idiosyncrasies. I hope this thread info will help trouble shoot the problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, about 40 miles after the dealer returned my Cruze, it has another check engine light. Now it's the P20E4 code some others have experienced. It's an exhaust gas temperature sensor as far as I can determine from on-line posts. I have an appointment on Thursday back at the dealership.


Hi ParisTNDude, 

Very sorry for this, and I can only imagine how frustrating this may seem for you! Feel free to let me know in a private message if you need any additional assistance. I would be more than happy to get in touch with them on your behalf. I look forward to your updates tomorrow! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kdbstl (Apr 14, 2015)

They just cleaned my O2 sensor and reprogrammed the ecu so I'm waiting for the CEL to pop on again. Have any of you had enough time to compare mpg's post flash. I had some good numbers right after it got out of the shop and now seem to have lost 3-4 mpg after going through a few tanks.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I thought mine improved some around town, but honestly, in recent weeks I haven't had it long enough to determine the mileage. My enthusiasm for this car is waning. I took it to the dealership yesterday and they appreciated the tips on the P20E4 code. They will still contact the Chevy Cruze engineering guys.

Since we've been in to this dealership twice to drop the Cruze off, I drove the Corvette. Yesterday, I got a note from the dealership saying they would like to buy my car...you know, the typical "come on" to see if they can sell you a new car. However, I'm sure they are interested in the Corvette and not the Cruze...lol. With the resale value of used Cruzes, it appears no one would want one.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

The dealership performed the trouble shooting procedure and determined that the problem is the EGT sensor...I believe they said #3. It's supposed to arrive today and perhaps I will get my little Cruze back soon.

I contacted our Chevy Cruze customer service rep after her offer to help, but haven't heard back yet. Not sure she's interested or not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They monitor a number of boards. Most are not as civil and gentile as this one. Patsy a good person and will get back to you.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

kdbstl said:


> They just cleaned my O2 sensor and reprogrammed the ecu so I'm waiting for the CEL to pop on again. Have any of you had enough time to compare mpg's post flash. I had some good numbers right after it got out of the shop and now seem to have lost 3-4 mpg after going through a few tanks.


I kind of felt the same way after mine was reflashed about a month and a half ago. I feel like my MPG's have dropped a bit, but I'm not positive it isn't the effects of driving in summer heat. My mileage typically goes up in the fall when the air cools a bit, so we'll see.

It's been about 1,500 miles since my P0133 with no resurgence since the reflash. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, the CTD is back in our garage and the check engine light is out. I cannot say enough good about Dwain Taylor Chevrolet in Murray KY. Bill, is without doubt, the best Service representative I've ever encountered.

They replaced the Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor #3 which is something new with this car and the light is out. Thanks to the Cruze Talk forum members for the hint and tech report that gave us a clue as to the problem.

I have opened a Customer Care case on this car and would really like for them to buy it back. I don't expect to be successful, but I'm really tired of taking this car to the dealership. If it were a single problem and they were having trouble finding the fix, I could maybe understand, but it's one thing after another along with the 02 Sensor for the 4th time (the same one). Strange enough, the "Poor Quality DEF" light came on and the countdown began. This is at least the 5th time that has happened. The DEF fluid has only been checked and fluid added at the dealership where I have always had my services done. If the fluid is bad, it's GM's fault. On the way home...we went to dinner and when we came out and started the car, the warning was gone.

I was always a great supporter of the Cruze, but my long term plans for this car are just a memory now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Well, the CTD is back in our garage and the check engine light is out. I cannot say enough good about Dwain Taylor Chevrolet in Murray KY. Bill, is without doubt, the best Service representative I've ever encountered.
> 
> They replaced the Exhaust Gas Temperature sensor #3 which is something new with this car and the light is out. Thanks to the Cruze Talk forum members for the hint and tech report that gave us a clue as to the problem.
> 
> ...


I have had lemons in the past and it's not an easy or fun process. If you want to go that route, you will almost certainly need a lawyer.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

PanJet said:


> It's been about 1,500 miles since my P0133 with no resurgence since the reflash. We'll see what happens.


I spoke too soon - the CEL came back this morning. My ScanGauge won't be here until tomorrow so I don't know that it is P0133 yet, but I'm going to take it to the dealer tomorrow first since I'm hoping to have it fixed before a Labor Day trip this coming weekend (crossing fingers).

Does anyone know if you can drive it for a while with the P0133 code active? Will it hurt anything? If they decide the sensors need replacing and can't get parts this week, I'm not especially excited about driving my second car over 500 miles on bad tires and with it's 27 mpg. I was hoping to wait until this winter to throw the snow tires on it to put off buying new tires for a while longer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I spoke too soon - the CEL came back this morning. My ScanGauge won't be here until tomorrow so I don't know that it is P0133 yet, but I'm going to take it to the dealer tomorrow first since I'm hoping to have it fixed before a Labor Day trip this coming weekend (crossing fingers).
> 
> Does anyone know if you can drive it for a while with the P0133 code active? Will it hurt anything? If they decide the sensors need replacing and can't get parts this week, I'm not especially excited about driving my second car over 500 miles on bad tires and with it's 27 mpg. I was hoping to wait until this winter to throw the snow tires on it to put off buying new tires for a while longer.


I drove over 1000 miles with my CEL on, but it was a different code. it was for the exhaust gas temperature sensor. No ill effects. I wonder if your sensor is just dirty.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Italian tune up?


----------



## Karik06 (May 19, 2015)

PanJet said:


> I spoke too soon - the CEL came back this morning. My ScanGauge won't be here until tomorrow so I don't know that it is P0133 yet, but I'm going to take it to the dealer tomorrow first since I'm hoping to have it fixed before a Labor Day trip this coming weekend (crossing fingers).
> 
> Does anyone know if you can drive it for a while with the P0133 code active? Will it hurt anything? If they decide the sensors need replacing and can't get parts this week, I'm not especially excited about driving my second car over 500 miles on bad tires and with it's 27 mpg. I was hoping to wait until this winter to throw the snow tires on it to put off buying new tires for a while longer.



I had this code come on about 2 1/2 weeks ago, took it to the dealer and the part is on "National back order" Ive since put about 500 - 1000 miles on my car and its been fine.

Has anyone else had trouble getting these O2 sensors? The CEL did turn off after about 4 days but my car is still running like crap, but I've has issues with how it runs long before the CEL came on.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

It took a while to get the 02 sensor for my latest P0133 code. I think the engineers won't allow it to be ordered until the dealership talks directly to them about the problem. My dealership was on the phone to them regularly trying to engineer a fix. Hopefully, the fuel trim ECU update has fixed the problem....but, since the problem occurs at 10k mile intervals, we will be a long time waiting to see if it worked. By that time, I will most likely have a different car. 

I really like the looks of the new Malibu...I wonder what the price will be for the Hybrid version? I would highly consider that car.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

My dealer just removed and cleaned the sensor this time - no replacing it. They are very aware this is a common issue with the diesel. They told me to keep an eye on it and if it happens again (now that the ECU is updated) they're going to dig further into it. So far, I've had great service from the dealer.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I got a call from Randy at GM (not Chevrolet) concerning my issue and, presumably, the buy back request. Thanks Patsy and whomever else may have helped get some attention to this problem and my request.

He talked to me about the car and the frequency of the issues and wouldn't commit to anything but said he was going to check into it to see "what options" were available. 

I went back to the dealership that worked on it last and he said that he's had previous similar cases and GM has simply offered cash above and beyond the trade value of the vehicle. He said he's seen $35k to $5k in the past. If they would offer that, I'm afraid this Cruze will be a has been. He said he would get back to me in one or two business days. We'll see what happens.

My wife, who drives the Cruze the most, were just talking and it would be a sad day to see the Cruze go since it's a fun car to drive and very economical, but.... She needs a reliable car to drive and she freaks out every time (5x) the "Poor DEF Quality" warning appears. Anyway, it would be good to have a very reliable vehicle to drive. I'm thinking new Malibu.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck with everything!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> I got a call from Randy at GM (not Chevrolet) concerning my issue and, presumably, the buy back request. Thanks Patsy and whomever else may have helped get some attention to this problem and my request.
> 
> He talked to me about the car and the frequency of the issues and wouldn't commit to anything but said he was going to check into it to see "what options" were available.
> 
> ...



Hi ParisTNDude, 

You're very welcome, and I apologize again for the negative experience. I'm glad to hear that you have been in touch with the right people to discuss these options. Feel free to let me know if you need any further assistance with anything. I'm happy to hear that you're still considering GM, are are wanting to continue with your loyalty! This is always great to see . I look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, Diesel...I feel like I'm letting you folks down. If everything goes well and the 2016 Cruze brings out the new diesel before this one is gone, I may find one to test drive. I love the idea of the diesel and the great fuel mileage and I'm sorry this Cruze hasn't worked out as well as all my other GM vehicles. I really like the styling on the new Cruze, so who knows??? 

If I don't get some kind of help from GM, I'm going to keep it since it has such a poor resale value. We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi ParisTNDude,
> 
> You're very welcome, and I apologize again for the negative experience. I'm glad to hear that you have been in touch with the right people to discuss these options. Feel free to let me know if you need any further assistance with anything. I'm happy to hear that you're still considering GM, are are wanting to continue with your loyalty! This is always great to see . I look forward to your updates!
> 
> ...


Trust me, Patsy...it would take a lot more than this Cruze to make me look again at Ford or Dodge for my daily driver...LOL.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Still nothing from Randy the GM Customer Care guy I spoke with a couple weeks ago. You would think that they would at least have the courtesy of giving me an answer. 

He apparently spoke with the dealership that last worked on my Cruze and they offered me $14K (Kelly and NADA both show it over $16K) trade on a 2015 left over stripped Malibu, plus the discounts I could have gotten without their help.

I'm presuming GM and Chevrolet are satisfied leaving this very devoted Chevy fan hanging out there. I have purchased 3 brand new Chevys since 2010 (2 $35K+ Camaros a 2010 and a 2012, this 2014 Cruze, 2 Certified used Corvettes of $33k and $39K, plus cosigned 2 certified GM cars for my grand daughter, one a Cruze and advised my daughter to buy a Cruze TD, and talked my other grand daughter into a loaded gas Cruze. I also bought a certified used GMC pickup. GM has made a load of money from my purchases and recommendations and this is the way they pay me back.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Still nothing from Randy the GM Customer Care guy I spoke with a couple weeks ago. You would think that they would at least have the courtesy of giving me an answer.
> 
> He apparently spoke with the dealership that last worked on my Cruze and they offered me $14K (Kelly and NADA both show it over $16K) trade on a 2015 left over stripped Malibu, plus the discounts I could have gotten without their help.
> 
> I'm presuming GM and Chevrolet are satisfied leaving this very devoted Chevy fan hanging out there. I have purchased 3 brand new Chevys since 2010 (2 $35K+ Camaros a 2010 and a 2012, this 2014 Cruze, 2 Certified used Corvettes of $33k and $39K, plus cosigned 2 certified GM cars for my grand daughter, one a Cruze and advised my daughter to buy a Cruze TD, and talked my other grand daughter into a loaded gas Cruze. I also bought a certified used GMC pickup. GM has made a load of money from my purchases and recommendations and this is the way they pay me back.


May have to get a lawyer involved at this point. Would be worth one more call to the GM guy.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> May have to get a lawyer involved at this point. Would be worth one more call to the GM guy.


Interestingly, I received a call on Monday from Randy. He wanted to hear my reaction to the dealership offer which really contained nothing I couldn't have gotten on my own and they offered a trade value of $14K. Maybe that's all the car is worth...I don't know, but the NADA and KBB both list it much higher. I would keep the Cruze and just take the lumps from it's apparent lemon like reliability before I would take that offer.

In the end, Randy asked what would make me happy and I told him a voucher for a guaranteed $18500 value on any new GM car or even a certified used vehicle. That's only a thousand or fifteen hundred dollars above the KBB or NADA value. He said he would get back to me by Friday. I'm anxious to hear the response. 

In the meantime, I'm looking to see what replacement car would make me happy. Oddly enough, the new Cruze looks pretty sweet for our daily driver. If the Chevy Volt offered electric seats, I could see me in one of those. Other GM cars that might work would be the Buick Regal GT with the 2 liter turbo engine. I really like the idea of the Cadillac ATS, but I think that's out of my price range. I don't know???


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've drove an ATS when it first came out. I really enjoyed it. I just couldn't fit my wife behind the wheel because that year it didn't have power tilt and telescopic. This feature is now available.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Interestingly, I received a call on Monday from Randy. He wanted to hear my reaction to the dealership offer which really contained nothing I couldn't have gotten on my own and they offered a trade value of $14K. Maybe that's all the car is worth...I don't know, but the NADA and KBB both list it much higher. I would keep the Cruze and just take the lumps from it's apparent lemon like reliability before I would take that offer.
> 
> In the end, Randy asked what would make me happy and I told him a voucher for a guaranteed $18500 value on any new GM car or even a certified used vehicle. That's only a thousand or fifteen hundred dollars above the KBB or NADA value. He said he would get back to me by Friday. I'm anxious to hear the response.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm looking to see what replacement car would make me happy. Oddly enough, the new Cruze looks pretty sweet for our daily driver. If the Chevy Volt offered electric seats, I could see me in one of those. Other GM cars that might work would be the Buick Regal GT with the 2 liter turbo engine. I really like the idea of the Cadillac ATS, but I think that's out of my price range. I don't know???


Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

When my Buick Enclave threw the transmission for the 2nd time I was told Buick would give me a $2K voucher towards any new Buick on the lot. I asked what my Enclave would be worth in trade with the tranny fixed.

Amazingly it had a tradein value $2k below what it was worth.................I fixed the tranny and bought a Ford Explorer getting below invoice pricing and $2k more in tradein value for my Enclave. Another Buick dealer also offered $2k more in tradein.

I hope the best for your situation but at the end of the day the dealer wont make an offer whereby they dont make money on the deal. You are almost better waiting until the last day of the month to see what their best offer is just in case they are 1 car away from hitting a quota bonus.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If you don't get what you said makes you happy, I would abandon GM forever. A man has to have principles don't they?

In your scenario I don't think what you asked for is unreasonable what so ever.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

We need to remember that GM is not the government. It doesn't have endless supplies of money to pay people in an effort to right a wrong. Or to get re-elected. 

GM is a for profit business. If it is in their business interests they will payout. If it is not, GM will not payout. 

I hope this thing gets settled. But hoping for a candy floss ending may be more wishful thinking than anything else. 

Things like free GMPP, free service plan and bid assistance are all reasonable. 

Buying back cars at more than market value and selling cars at less than delivered cost are not reasonable as to do so are not sustainable business practices.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> If you don't get what you said makes you happy, I would abandon GM forever. A man has to have principles don't they?
> 
> In your scenario I don't think what you asked for is unreasonable what so ever.


I have been happy with Chrysler products, although they have terrible resale value as well. It would be hard to be less so than the Cruze. I have also enjoyed my Ford products, but there are trade-offs. I don't think anyone beats GMs current styles, fuel economy or performance. If I bought something else, I would lose my military discount and GM card earnings along with their loyalty incentives. Some of that could amount to a considerable savings when buying a new car. Of all the GM cars I've ever owned, and that's many, this Cruze is the first car I've wished I hadn't bought....sad.



Tomko said:


> We need to remember that GM is not the government. It doesn't have endless supplies of money to pay people in an effort to right a wrong. Or to get re-elected.
> 
> GM is a for profit business. If it is in their business interests they will payout. If it is not, GM will not payout.
> 
> ...


I've been watching the Chevy commercials lately and they seem to laud themselves on the quality of their products. None of the vehicles they mention were Cruze'. Since I've bought 3 new cars, three GM certified vehicles and recommended two successful sales for them in the past 5 years, I would think they would like to retain me as a customer. I'm only asking about 1500 above the average trade-in value. If I were GM, I would pay it for the potential profit of my future purchases. I DIDN'T ask for more than the market value according to KBB and NADA.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Since I've bought 3 new cars, three GM certified vehicles and recommended two successful sales for them in the past 5 years, I would think they would like to retain me as a customer. I'm only asking about 1500 above the average trade-in value. If I were GM, I would pay it for the potential profit of my future purchases. I DIDN'T ask for more than the market value according to KBB and NADA.


Long term doesn't matter. It's about "how much is this going to cost RIGHT NOW?". Not some future profit potential or whatnot.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Long term doesn't matter. It's about "how much is this going to cost RIGHT NOW?". Not some future profit potential or whatnot.


Hmmmm...are you saying GM doesn't care about long term customer satisfaction? If so, you too must have your head in the sand. GM suffered huge quality complaints in past years and have improved to a very acceptable level. GM sells more cars than any other manufacturer worldwide swapping the number one spot with Toyota on occasion...you don't do that with a poor quality car line. As far as I'm concerned, GM meets or exceeds the quality level of most European and Asian models and it's usually very acceptable, just not so with the Cruze diesel engine.

I don't think my Cruze problem is an issue of quality in the usual sense of body, suspension and overall construction. I think it wasn't appropriately tested when they re-engineered the European diesel engine for the US market. I firmly believe this basic engine will last for hundreds of thousands of miles, but you may have to replace the oxygen sensor every 12-15,000 miles as in my set of circumstances. I don't think that's acceptable and GM should have fixed the problem long ago.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> Hmmmm...are you saying GM doesn't care about long term customer satisfaction? If so, you too must have your head in the sand. GM suffered huge quality complaints in past years and have improved to a very acceptable level. GM sells more cars than any other manufacturer worldwide swapping the number one spot with Toyota on occasion...you don't do that with a poor quality car line. As far as I'm concerned, GM meets or exceeds the quality level of most European and Asian models and it's usually very acceptable, just not so with the Cruze diesel engine.
> 
> I don't think my Cruze problem is an issue of quality in the usual sense of body, suspension and overall construction. I think it wasn't appropriately tested when they re-engineered the European diesel engine for the US market. I firmly believe this basic engine will last for hundreds of thousands of miles, but you may have to replace the oxygen sensor every 12-15,000 miles as in my set of circumstances. I don't think that's acceptable and GM should have fixed the problem long ago.


I mean on a single customer basis. It is cheaper for them to ignore you than to deal with you, at least they think so, otherwise they would give you what you want. Then you would tell people. Then they would want it too. So I guess there is long term implications. I had a lemon before and I learned car companies are not in the business of buying back cars or otherwise making a problem car go away easily. 

And as for the CTD engine, there are many on this forum (myself included) with higher miles and no or few problems. Personally, I think the engine and associated components are an engineering marvel. What is screwing it up is the uneven quality. You unfortunately got bad luck of the draw which happens to all makes/models once in a while. There are even Lexus lemons and they are usually at the top of quality surveys.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> I mean on a single customer basis. It is cheaper for them to ignore you than to deal with you, at least they think so, otherwise they would give you what you want. Then you would tell people. Then they would want it too. So I guess there is long term implications. I had a lemon before and I learned car companies are not in the business of buying back cars or otherwise making a problem car go away easily.
> 
> And as for the CTD engine, there are many on this forum (myself included) with higher miles and no or few problems. Personally, I think the engine and associated components are an engineering marvel. What is screwing it up is the uneven quality. You unfortunately got bad luck of the draw which happens to all makes/models once in a while. There are even Lexus lemons and they are usually at the top of quality surveys.


I might agree if it were a "single customer" complaining, but there have been far too many P0133 check engine light problems reported just on this forum, not counting those who aren't Cruzetalk people. There have been some on this forum who were able to execute a successful buy back from GM. I have already turned down two offers to settle my complaint, so my efforts have not been in vain.

We love the appearance, comfort, fuel mileage, ride and handling of our Cruze, but I doubt there are many who would, up-front, agree to the expense of replacing oxygen sensors every 10k miles. GM has paid for all of the repair work thus far including one out of warranty, but only because I reported the problem as early as at 10k miles and it recurs. The poor quality DEF warning comes on about once a month as well and they just replaced a bank 1 sensor 2, in the last month as well. I've had check engine lights that come and go several times. I drive my cars very moderately, and they're never abused. I take care of them and a Chevy dealer is the only service department that has ever worked on my Cruze.

So, no, diesel...I don't call that an engineering marvel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I might agree if it were a "single customer" complaining, but there have been far too many P0133 check engine light problems reported just on this forum, not counting those who aren't Cruzetalk people. There have been some on this forum who were able to execute a successful buy back from GM. I have already turned down two offers to settle my complaint, so my efforts have not been in vain.
> 
> We love the appearance, comfort, fuel mileage, ride and handling of our Cruze, but I doubt there are many who would, up-front, agree to the expense of replacing oxygen sensors every 10k miles. GM has paid for all of the repair work thus far including one out of warranty, but only because I reported the problem as early as at 10k miles and it recurs. The poor quality DEF warning comes on about once a month as well and they just replaced a bank 1 sensor 2, in the last month as well. I've had check engine lights that come and go several times. I drive my cars very moderately, and they're never abused. I take care of them and a Chevy dealer is the only service department that has ever worked on my Cruze.
> 
> So, no, diesel...I don't call that an engineering marvel.


I understand your viewpoint. There is nothing more frustrating than a lemon. i would feel the same way if I was in your situation. I can't help but wonder if in your case there is a root cause for all the problems that has not been identified. Like a leak somewhere or a low voltage or a screwed up computer. That's where I would bet my money. It wouldn't matter how many symptoms are corrected since they will keep coming back.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thought I would add my 2 cents here... Long time owner, rare poster...

I've had the DEF quality low message. The problem is... (drum roll please)

A SENSOR!

:lol: Dealer replaced the entire tank. Haven't had the issue in 25k miles (knocks on wood)

Can someone explain to me why we are replacing emissions sensors on these cars on our own dime? My emissions is guaranteed for 5yr/100k miles. What gives?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not to be a smart @$$ but you wouldn't be paying if you had GMPP.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Not to be a smart @$$ but you wouldn't be paying if you had GMPP.


Probably wouldn't have been paying if we'd have bought a Ford, or a Dodge, or a BMW, or a Trabant, or a Fiat, or a Mercedes, or a VW, or a, oh.....you get the idea! Lol, only kidding...it has to be frustrating. I've had cars and trucks for well over 100k miles and never replaced a sensor.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

For what it's worth...the dealership called me today and told me GM sent them a letter to see if they could give me $18 or $19K on a trade in. Duhhhhh, what do you think the dealership told me? He said he talked to the dealership manger who said no, they couldn't give me that much on a trade in. Lol, this whole thing is a joke!

Of course the dealership is not going to give me more than my car is worth in trade. It was never my intention for the dealership to handle this issue. It was my intent that GM...the head shed, would pay the difference between a fair trade in value and what I was asking for not the dealership. It's not the dealership's fault that the car is a lemon.

I suppose this is the end of any effort to make this Cruze fiasco right. I will end up paying for all this stuff for the life of the vehicle. 

If there's any consolation, the Cruze seems to be getting considerably better fuel economy since they reflashed the fuel trim thingy!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> For what it's worth...the dealership called me today and told me GM sent them a letter to see if they could give me $18 or $19K on a trade in. Duhhhhh, what do you think the dealership told me? He said he talked to the dealership manger who said no, they couldn't give me that much on a trade in. Lol, this whole thing is a joke!
> 
> Of course the dealership is not going to give me more than my car is worth in trade. It was never my intention for the dealership to handle this issue. It was my intent that GM...the head shed, would pay the difference between a fair trade in value and what I was asking for not the dealership. It's not the dealership's fault that the car is a lemon.
> 
> ...


Do you plan on talking to a lemon law attorney for help? You will likely get some compensation that way. (but only after a long, drawn out, grueling process that will take over a year)


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

diesel said:


> Do you plan on talking to a lemon law attorney for help? You will likely get some compensation that way. (but only after a long, drawn out, grueling process that will take over a year)


No, but the drama ended yesterday when I bought a new Malibu LTZ. I got every discount possible and got 15,500 for the Cruze...everyone else offered no more than 14k. The LTZ Malibu was exactly what I was looking for since I could not afford a Chevy SS.

The Customer Service representative Randy never got back to me despite my numerous voice messages I left on his phone...that's a pretty sad set of circumstances. I hate to bail out on a car I thought was going to be the best ever and except for the constant battle with check engine lights, it was a great car, fun to drive and very economical. Thanks to all of you for your support during these past few months. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

enjoy your new Malibu, let us know how's your new rider


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

pacolino said:


> enjoy your new Malibu, let us know how's your new rider


I will always remember the Cruze as one of the best family cars we've ever owned despite the problems I had with mine. Who else can say they got 72.9 mpg on their car even if it was only measured for 25 miles. The little car was very solidly built, good looking and a lot of fun to drive. I would still recommend a CTD to anyone pinching pennies, especially if they can find a low mileage used example. Used CTDs are a bargain, in my opinion. My daughter's car is still on the dealership's lot for only $16,700 or so and she never had the problems I had. Mine is listed for only $17,900 and it has all the bells and whistles.

I've only driven the Malibu for several hundred miles, but I can certainly see why it was rated number one in initial quality by JD Powers. Chevrolet has come a long way. The Malibu is averaging about 29 mpg with mixed city/highway miles which is pretty decent. I've not yet run it to redline (I can't remember ever doing that in the Cruze), but it is a pretty quick car with it's 259 hp turbo 2.0 liter engine. My wife loves it.


----------



## Belkctd (Mar 16, 2016)

Has anybody had a permanent fix yet? I have a 2014 CTD I have had p0133 come on 4x in 6 weeks after a year with only electrical issues. 1st time they said they replaced the o2 sensor which worked for around 200 or so miles, then it came back on so the dealership said they cleaned the o2 sensor and reprogrammed it. CEL came on 2 days later and they kept it for two weeks until GM issued a TSB with an other new program (3/29/16) and replaced my NOX sensor. Once again the CEL came back on the next day, so I asked if they had replaced the o2 sensor since that was what was throwing the code and they proceeded to tell me it doesn't have an o2 sensor. I am completely lost & GM contacted them after a discussion with me & now they are mad at my husband (an employee of said dealership) and still saying I don't have an o2 sensor even though from what I've read it's a heater o2 sensor. Can anybody verify that the NOX and o2 sensors aren't the same?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Belkctd said:


> Has anybody had a permanent fix yet? I have a 2014 CTD I have had p0133 come on 4x in 6 weeks after a year with only electrical issues. 1st time they said they replaced the o2 sensor which worked for around 200 or so miles, then it came back on so the dealership said they cleaned the o2 sensor and reprogrammed it. CEL came on 2 days later and they kept it for two weeks until GM issued a TSB with an other new program (3/29/16) and replaced my NOX sensor. Once again the CEL came back on the next day, so I asked if they had replaced the o2 sensor since that was what was throwing the code and they proceeded to tell me it doesn't have an o2 sensor. I am completely lost & GM contacted them after a discussion with me & now they are mad at my husband (an employee of said dealership) and still saying I don't have an o2 sensor even though from what I've read it's a heater o2 sensor. Can anybody verify that the NOX and o2 sensors aren't the same?


They are different sensors. There are two NOX sensors and one O2 sensor. See here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html for a reference on the various sensors. 

If you're having O2 sensor problem that aren't resolving with sensor replacement, I'm inclined to think you have an unmetered air problem somewhere. It could be the EGR valve sticking orEGR mounting plate leaking and allowing air in. Loose intake clamps are also a possible source of unmetered air that there's a theory could cause a number of sensors to fail.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Belkctd said:


> Has anybody had a permanent fix yet? I have a 2014 CTD I have had p0133 come on 4x in 6 weeks after a year with only electrical issues. 1st time they said they replaced the o2 sensor which worked for around 200 or so miles, then it came back on so the dealership said they cleaned the o2 sensor and reprogrammed it. CEL came on 2 days later and they kept it for two weeks until GM issued a TSB with an other new program (3/29/16) and replaced my NOX sensor. Once again the CEL came back on the next day, so I asked if they had replaced the o2 sensor since that was what was throwing the code and they proceeded to tell me it doesn't have an o2 sensor. I am completely lost & GM contacted them after a discussion with me & now they are mad at my husband (an employee of said dealership) and still saying I don't have an o2 sensor even though from what I've read it's a heater o2 sensor. Can anybody verify that the NOX and o2 sensors aren't the same?


an your hubby works there an they feed you a line of crap like this.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Belkctd said:


> Has anybody had a permanent fix yet? I have a 2014 CTD I have had p0133 come on 4x in 6 weeks after a year with only electrical issues. 1st time they said they replaced the o2 sensor which worked for around 200 or so miles, then it came back on so the dealership said they cleaned the o2 sensor and reprogrammed it. CEL came on 2 days later and they kept it for two weeks until GM issued a TSB with an other new program (3/29/16) and replaced my NOX sensor. Once again the CEL came back on the next day, so I asked if they had replaced the o2 sensor since that was what was throwing the code and they proceeded to tell me it doesn't have an o2 sensor. I am completely lost & GM contacted them after a discussion with me & now they are mad at my husband (an employee of said dealership) and still saying I don't have an o2 sensor even though from what I've read it's a heater o2 sensor. Can anybody verify that the NOX and o2 sensors aren't the same?


 GM says it should be fixed by replacing the O2 (or other sensor that is causing a issue) reprogram the ECM. Then reset the fuel trim (resetting the fuel trim being important) 
I'm still waiting for my #1 NOX sensor to come in. We'll see after that how long the CEL says off. The CEL on the (ok... Many or, some. As apparently there are some perfectly running Cruze diesels out there) Cruze diesel may as well be a strobe light the amount of times it turns on lol.


----------



## Belkctd (Mar 16, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> Belkctd said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody had a permanent fix yet? I have a 2014 CTD I have had p0133 come on 4x in 6 weeks after a year with only electrical issues. 1st time they said they replaced the o2 sensor which worked for around 200 or so miles, then it came back on so the dealership said they cleaned the o2 sensor and reprogrammed it. CEL came on 2 days later and they kept it for two weeks until GM issued a TSB with an other new program (3/29/16) and replaced my NOX sensor. Once again the CEL came back on the next day, so I asked if they had replaced the o2 sensor since that was what was throwing the code and they proceeded to tell me it doesn't have an o2 sensor. I am completely lost & GM contacted them after a discussion with me & now they are mad at my husband (an employee of said dealership) and still saying I don't have an o2 sensor even though from what I've read it's a heater o2 sensor. Can anybody verify that the NOX and o2 sensors aren't the same?
> ...


The worst part is I suggested both of those to the dealership and that's when they started saying those can't possibly be a problem, that I don't have an o2 sensor, and the problem is how they tuned it in the first place & that GM is wrong and I'm a liar for saying I don't understand how a car without an o2 sensor can throw an o2 sensor code. The CEL is back again & I'm afraid to take it back because that will leave us carless for an other undetermined amount of time because they never seem to have rentals available & my husbands 91 just had the computer fry.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you Reset fuel trim manually?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Belkctd said:


> The worst part is I suggested both of those to the dealership and that's when they started saying those can't possibly be a problem, that I don't have an o2 sensor, and the problem is how they tuned it in the first place & that GM is wrong and I'm a liar for saying I don't understand how a car without an o2 sensor can throw an o2 sensor code. The CEL is back again & I'm afraid to take it back because that will leave us carless for an other undetermined amount of time because they never seem to have rentals available & my husbands 91 just had the computer fry.


Have you tried either going to another dealership, or contacting GM social media support on this site for assistance?



Cruz15 said:


> Can you Reset fuel trim manually?


No, has to be programmed.


----------



## Belkctd (Mar 16, 2016)

diesel said:


> Belkctd said:
> 
> 
> > The worst part is I suggested both of those to the dealership and that's when they started saying those can't possibly be a problem, that I don't have an o2 sensor, and the problem is how they tuned it in the first place & that GM is wrong and I'm a liar for saying I don't understand how a car without an o2 sensor can throw an o2 sensor code. The CEL is back again & I'm afraid to take it back because that will leave us carless for an other undetermined amount of time because they never seem to have rentals available & my husbands 91 just had the computer fry.
> ...


I have contacted 2 other dealerships in the area and they both say the same thing. I have not contacted anybody from GM on this site, I am new so I am not really familiar yet.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Belkctd said:


> I have contacted 2 other dealerships in the area and they both say the same thing. I have not contacted anybody from GM on this site, I am new so I am not really familiar yet.


Chevy Customer Care http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=3336


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just thought I'd chime in here a year later with my own picture of a ruined 02 sensor for the grand total of $400... 4 days after putting a DEF tank heater in...

So what's to stop me from having to replace this in another $10k miles? 





ParisTNDude said:


> They called and said she was ready. Dwain Taylor in Murray, KY is probably the best service department I've ever encountered...thanks to them. Here's what the diesel tech had to say on his diagnostics report: SES light P0133 H02s slow response sensor 1-2967412. Diagnostics lead to 02 replacement due to excessive soot contamination...has been replaced 2 times before. Further investigation found #PI1484B followed PI and reprogrammed ECM = claim code #1175E. Also contacted tech assistance to determine root cause of soot buildup. Was instructed to smoke test intake air tube between MAF sensor and turbo = results of test was 2 leaks found on intake tube. R&R air intake tube & cleared code." Here's a pic of the sensor along side the new one:
> View attachment 159441
> A pic of the hose they replaced between the MAF and turbo:
> View attachment 159449
> ...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Just thought I'd chime in here a year later with my own picture of a ruined 02 sensor for the grand total of $400... 4 days after putting a DEF tank heater in...
> 
> So what's to stop me from having to replace this in another $10k miles?


I've never needed to replace the O2 sensor in mine. I drive my car hard - there's a theory going around that driving it hard (I floor it every day, several times a day) keeps the sensors clean.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Had the same code at 15000 km last year. Dealership checked O2 and another sensor and said there was no soot. They reprogrammed and did fuel trim ,been good since.So the reprogram and trim software have been around for at least a year here in Canada


----------

